# Why motorhome is more fun than a tent...



## kiramus

So? Wanna know?

Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson go on a camping trip, set up their tent, and fall asleep. Some hours later, Holmes wakes his friend. "Watson, look up at the sky and tell me what you see." Watson replies, "I see millions of stars." "What does that tell you?" Watson ponders for a minute. "Astronomically speaking, it tells me that there are millions of galaxies and potentially billions of planets. Astrologically, it tells me that Saturn is in Leo. Timewise, it appears to be approximately a quarter past three. Theologically, it's evident the Lord is all-powerful and we are small and insignificant. What does it tell you?" Holmes is silent for a moment, then speaks. "Watson, you idiot, someone has stolen our tent."
http://www.itssucky.com/camping_dont_use_tents/


----------



## antigua

That was good! Welcome to the forum kiramus.


----------



## dholiday

LOL. he could have had an A+


----------



## crawford

*No Tents*

After Nam and being wet for 4 months at a time,sleeping under the stars which isn't as crack up to be and mud need I say more my C Class is just right and you Don't think Being Married 39 years it would have never lasted being dum LOL Crawford.


----------



## jimtbrown

So I assume that it is much safer to camp in a motorhome?LOL


----------



## silky1

I camped with tents when I was youger (much younger) it was when you didn't mind sleeping on rocks. Now that would never work married 30 yrs, older body with issues, and love camping in our 27' Class A. Hoping when the hubby retires that we can do a bit of traveling. Silky1


----------



## artmart

Been married for over 35 years and I'm still backpacking, sometimes in a tent but many times next to the tent under the stars! How do we do it? I go with other friends and DW stays home and shops. When I can't afford her shopping, we venture out in the RV so she's with me and not shopping (as much).

I do hope your 27" Class A really isn't 27 inches long. So if it's a little over 2 feet long, I'll bet it's real wide! No wonder the bed moves around too much as you described in another post! You're lucky it stays on at all.


----------



## silky1

Hi Artmart,

OOPS!!!!!! My bad the RV is 27' yeah now that looks right.

Silky1


----------



## SMOKEY2348

kiramus said:


> So? Wanna know?
> 
> Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson go on a camping trip, set up their tent, and fall asleep. Some hours later, Holmes wakes his friend. "Watson, look up at the sky and tell me what you see." Watson replies, "I see millions of stars." "What does that tell you?" Watson ponders for a minute. "Astronomically speaking, it tells me that there are millions of galaxies and potentially billions of planets. Astrologically, it tells me that Saturn is in Leo. Timewise, it appears to be approximately a quarter past three. Theologically, it's evident the Lord is all-powerful and we are small and insignificant. What does it tell you?" Holmes is silent for a moment, then speaks. "Watson, you idiot, someone has stolen our tent."



:smack-head::rotflmao1: hahahahha that was great!


----------



## silky1

Hi Smokey2348

Loved it, lol moment!

With Kind Regards,
Silky1


----------



## SMOKEY2348

silky1 said:


> Hi Smokey2348
> 
> Loved it, lol moment!
> 
> With Kind Regards,
> Silky1


Hello Silky, nice to have you onboard with us!:10220:


----------



## SMOKEY2348

HAHA wow that has me rolling ^^
Thanks for getting him\her\bot thing.


----------



## silky1

Hi Everybody,

Yeah, I just received the message from flotteSoype, I guess someone didn't appreciate email coming in with sheeps clothing disguised.

LOL,
Silky1


----------



## SMOKEY2348

silky1 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Yeah, I just received the message from flotteSoype, I guess someone didn't appreciate email coming in with sheeps clothing disguised.
> 
> LOL,
> Silky1


Sorry I'm quite dimm.... what did you mean?:smack-head:


----------



## artmart

Do us all a favor... when you "find there's lot of trash floating around the internet right now" you can include your posts. They are a bunch of crap and I am betting you will be banned off this one.... You should develop a course on how not to be a shmuck that posts crap on other websites, then don't tell us about it - tell your other shmuck friends.

The spammer that provoked my paragraph above has been eliminated .... so no one take offense.


----------



## silky1

Hi Everyone,

Gee, I'm getting alot of spam email that say it coming from this web site, how do I file a complaint to management? I have new HP computer that I had to sink money into because of virus. I would hate to not be able to come to this web site and talk to real RV's, and get the skinny on all the goodies that RVing has to offer me and my hubby. 

Sincerely
Silky1 ;-(


----------



## artmart

I think the moderator/administrator is gonna have to turn off the automatic acceptance of new members to review their applications then try and determine if they are spammers or not. Good luck with this one.

For those of us concerned about getting emails from these spammers who are only gonna get banned from this forum anyway, you might consider turning off the auto email notification from your User Control Panel. I am not too worried about it because I have enough experience to tell, but others' may not recognize these emails so quick. Be careful out there.

Silky1 - by default this is enabled but you can turn it off. There are other ways to find the new posts - just ask and we'll tell you if you are not sure.

Here's how to turn it off... Click on the "User CP option" at the top of the forum window. Then click on "Edit Options" on the left side. In the "Message & Notification" box, look for "Default Thread Subscription" and select the drop down option you want (probably "no email subscriptions").

As far as your HP computer with the Virus checker, this is not a concern for these messages, because the email is coming from the campcommunity website so it's NOT spam. It is also not a virus unless you open the email and click on an attachment that you don't trust. If you don't know for sure ask in this forum and someone will surely help. Your computer will be safe here. The admins stay pretty much on top of this crap but it can take a few hours to be handled. When in doubt, ask and when you are sure, ask anyway so you know for sure. heh-heh...


----------



## ctfortner

All new registrations will come through me and wont be able to post until I approve them. This WILL stop. If you receive an email you are unsure about, post here or contact support (very bottom of the page) and we will nip it in the bud.


----------



## SMOKEY2348

ctfortner said:


> All new registrations will come through me and wont be able to post until I approve them. This WILL stop. If you receive an email you are unsure about, post here or contact support (very bottom of the page) and we will nip it in the bud.



You are awesome, glad to see the site has active admin\moderators. :thumbup1::10001:


----------



## ctfortner

Absolutely! There are still some spammers showing up, but they actually registered days ago and are just now posting. I am here everyday and will keep it cleaned up. Thanks for reporting what you see.


----------



## artmart

Thanks for doing this ctfortner. It sure seems lately you and happiestcamper have been very busy!


----------



## ctfortner

Got to keep it under control. I think it will slow down a LOT now. When you register you have to answer questions that I typed in, like math questions . It will take a real person to get signed up, if there is a BOT that smart, I want one


----------



## happiestcamper

ctfortner said:


> Got to keep it under control. I think it will slow down a LOT now. When you register you have to answer questions that I typed in, like math questions . It will take a real person to get signed up, if there is a BOT that smart, I want one


And you're assuming that YOU got the math correct? :rotflmao1:

And no, I haven't left yet - I had to get the Ford dealer to straighten out the wiring on the truck (first time I've hooked it up). Next time I buy a new one I will hook it up immediately just to make sure that works.


----------



## ctfortner

Thats the point! I doubt my math is correct, thus no spammers can join because they wont get the answer right


----------



## silky1

To the staff and friends,:whipyobut::10001:

:thumbup1: Thank you so very much for nipping this in the bud, because I really appreciate coming to this website and talking with knowledgable people whom been RV a lot longer than me and hubby.

With Kindest Regards,
Silky1


----------



## SMOKEY2348

ctfortner said:


> Got to keep it under control. I think it will slow down a LOT now. When you register you have to answer questions that I typed in, like math questions . It will take a real person to get signed up, if there is a BOT that smart, I want one


Yeah if there is a bot out there that uses logic in its form filling process then I'd love to get my hands on the code and have some real fun!:10001:



ctfortner said:


> Thats the point! I doubt my math is correct, thus no spammers can join because they wont get the answer right


Wait....:scratchhead: if a bot can't do the math and 2+5-6 = -1 then how is anyone going to be able to join?:smack-head::rotflmao1:

Just yanking your chain of course, nice work I hate those darn captyuhs.


----------



## artmart

smokey... you failed. you must be a bot..... 2+5-6 = 1 (not -1) or is that the joke...

also, what's a captyuhs? Did you mean captyuns? Something else?

Man, you make me think TOO much!


----------



## ctfortner

Art, captchas are the little annoying boxes that display and you have to type in the numbers and letters. 

These were working pretty good but I think they have figured out how to get around them somewhow


----------



## SMOKEY2348

artmart said:


> smokey... you failed. you must be a bot..... 2+5-6 = 1 (not -1) or is that the joke...(that was the joke haha...)
> 
> also, what's a captyuhs? Did you mean captyuns? Something else?(no that's what I meant I just didn't know how to spell it :smack-head
> 
> Man, you make me think TOO much!


I know I do.... :bang:



ctfortner said:


> Art, captchas are the little annoying boxes that display and you have to type in the numbers and letters.
> 
> These were working pretty good but I think they have figured out how to get around them somewhow


I've never heard of a bot that could circumvent a captcha....... that's new to me!


----------



## artmart

wow.... learn sumpin' noo ever day....

I thought they were called security dialog boxes, but captcha is easier...

I think we all agree that a bot that can process a captcha doesn't exist, which is why we all want one when it does.... kinda like striped paint in a can. When someone can invent that, well you get the message.


----------



## werntonb

motorhome rentals phoenix

"Why motorhome is more fun than a tent?" for me, my answer for that is you can go anywhere you want without bringing your big things because a motorhome is just like your home. For example, your bed, you will not bring that instead it has its own bed.


----------

